# auslandsdialer



## MStegner (11 März 2004)

habe auf meiner telekomrechnung eine 00246 3421147 RufNr. Diego Garcia
muss ich das bezahlen?


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Lies mal hier nach: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4379
Einfach einen schriftlichen Widerspruch unter Benennung der angewählten Nummer an die T-Com richten und am besten zuvor bei der Hotline anragen, wie Du mit der Rechnung umgehen sollst.


----------



## martin k. (11 März 2004)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Mir sind im Januar Gebühren (fürs Telefon, nicht für die Internetnutzung) für ein Auslandsgespräch in Rechnung gestellt worden. Da ich mir ganz sicher  war, das ich kein Auslandsgespräch geführt habe, habe ich dagegen Widerspruch eingelegt. Mittlerweile habe ich nach einigem Hickhack die Rufnummer erhalten. Es ist diese ominöse 006749990xxx. Erklären konnte ich es mir nicht, da ich mir aber sicher war, habe ich meinen Widerspruch aufrecht erhalten.
Gestern habe ich durch zufall Stern TV geschaut und da tauchte dann meine Rufnummer auf. Also habe ich heute nach dieser Rufnummer in meinem Rechner gesucht. Laut t-online war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht einmal online. Mein 0190Warner, der jede Verbindung aufzeichnet, hat diese Nummer nicht in der Verbindungsliste, aber kurioserweise in der Liste der Nummern, die nicht ausgeführt werden sollen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Verbindung angezeigt worden ist und ich die Ausführung abgelehnt habe. 
Heute (11.03.2004) habe ich einen Brief von der Telekom erhalten. Sie bestehen auf der Zahlung des Betrages. 
Soll ich es einfach darauf ankommen lassen? Soll ich denen sagen, wenn ihr Geld von mir haben wollt, dann verklagt mich doch? 
Wie stehen die Chancen, dass ich damit durchkomme. Bei mir gehts nur um 1,49€, aber mir gehts ums Prinzip.

Martin


----------



## Raimund (11 März 2004)

*Tikomm und die Nauruconnection*

@martin k.

ist Deine Nummer dabei?

http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/45406

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## martin k. (11 März 2004)

Auf der Telekom Rechnung sind die letzten Ziffern geixt, aber die Nummer die als gesperrt in meinem 0190Warner steht, ist die 00-674-  999-0121 aus Nauru, das heißt, mein 0190Warner hat noch die Ziffernfolge 01033 davor gesetzt.

Martin


----------



## Raimund (11 März 2004)

*Geld machen auf Nauru!*

@martin k.,

guck mal hier und weise Tikomm darauf hin:

http://www.bsi.bund.de/presse/pressinf/auslandsdialer100304.htm

Vielleicht interessiert sich auch RegTP dafür?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Rechenknecht (11 März 2004)

Habe gerade in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass Auslandsnummer von der T-Com gesperrt wurden.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45403


----------



## martin k. (11 März 2004)

So, ich habs der RegTP mal mitgeteilt, vielleicht hilfts ja. Ich merke zumindest nichts von der zugesagten Kulanz. Aber man sollte nichts unversucht lassen.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, sobald sich wieder was tut.

Martin


----------



## KatzenHai (11 März 2004)

Nur so zur Klärung: Weder das Mehrwertdienstegesetz noch die RegTP sind unmittelbar zuständig. 

Die gesetzliche Vermutung lautet: Sprachtelefonie, da ein Dialer auf diese Nummern unzulässig ist. Und für diese Sprachtelefonie gilt zunächst weiterhin der "alte" Anscheinsbeweis der ordnungsgemäßen Abrechnung etc.

Kulanz deshalb, da die T-Com sich bereit findet, für diese Auslandsvorwahlen "auf den Anschein zu verzichten", also auch ohne Gegenbeweis nicht von Sprachtelefonie auszugehen.

Dies würde dann aber bedeuten, dass man sich wie sonst auch bei Dialerfällen, mittels Widerspruch etc. wehren sollte.

Denn (fair muss fair bleiben): Die T-Com hat technisch die volle Leistung ordnungsgemäß erbracht und die hierfür absolut übliche Tarifgegenleistung eigentlich verdient. Schadensersatz gibt's rechtlich nur vom Schädiger, der ein unbekannter Dritter ist ...


----------



## Hunsen (31 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
wer ist eigentlich warum Betreiber der Auslands- und Satellitendialer?
Bei Mehrwertnummern ist das ja klar, da bekommt der Anbieter das "Mehrwert-Entgelt". Aber wer profitiert von den Auslands- u. Satellitendialern? Würde ich aus dem Ausland angerufen (per Telefon oder Dialer), da verdien ich doch nichts. Und die Netzbetreiber selbst werden doch wohl solche unseriösen Dialer nicht schalten, oder?
Wer kann mir das erklären?


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2004)

Die Drahtzieher sitzen hier in Europa, die örtlichen Telefongesellschaften von Naru und Diego Garcia und co sind denen bei der Abzocke behilflich.

Wenn du zweifelsfrei nachweisen kannst, das die Verbindung durch einen Dialer erstellt wurde (Beweise!), dann stehen deine Chancen vor Gericht gar nicht mal so schlecht (besonders mit dem aktuellen BGH Urteil im Hinterkopf des Richters). Ohne Konkrete Beweise aber sieht es deutlich schlechter aus, nur der Hinweis des BSI, das die Nummer auch für Dialer genutzt wurde, ist etwas dünn.


----------



## Hunsen (31 März 2004)

@gast:
das war nicht meine Frage. Ich wollte wissen, wieso die Geld bekommen, nur weil eine "normale" oder Satelliten-Telefonnummer angewählt wurde.


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2004)

Weil es einen Deal zwischen der Telefongesellschaft und demjenigen gibt, der ein entsprechend hohes Verbindungsvolumen generiert.

_Beispiel - gehe mal zur T-Com und frage nach einem "Großkundenpreis", weil Du in der Lage bist, über Deinen Anschluss, täglich 500000 eingehende Gesprächsminuten zu verbuchen. Da wird in einem zukünftigen Vertrag dann schon der rote Teppich Bestandteil sein. _


----------



## martin k. (6 Juni 2004)

Hallo. Ich hatte ja versprochen, euch auf dem laufenden zu halten. 
Also, nachdem ich der Telekom mehrfach den Fall eindeutig dargelegt habe und die weiterhin entgegen ihrer Zusage bei der Reg Beh. auf Zahlung bestanden haben, habe ich die Sache einem Anwalt der Verbraucherberatung übergeben. 
Der ist hingegangen, hat einfach meine Schreiben (den Inhalt) noch mal abgetippt, hat seinen Briefkopf drüber gesetzt und das ganze an die Telekom geschickt.
Und man soll es nicht glauben, einen!!! Tag später war ein Fax bei meinem Anwalt, das man auf die Forderung verzichtet. Das ist ja wohl kackendreist. Ich schreib mir im besten juristendeutsch die Finger wund und die reagieren nicht und dann schreibt ein Anwalt und die kuschen. Da steckt doch Methodik hinter. Nach dem Motto: Versuchen wir mal einen Forderung duchzudrücken, nur der kleinste Teil der Leute wird sich bis in die letzte Konsequenz wehren.
Nach einer Woche habe ich dann einen Brief von der Telekom bekommen, das auf die Forderung verzichtet wird und mir 15€ für meine Aufwendungen erstattet werden, natürlich ohne Anerkennung eines Rechtsanspruches. 
Das deckt nicht mal die Kosten für die Einschreiben, geschweige denn für den Anwalt, aber immerhin.
Am Samstag ist dann die neue Rechnung der Telekom gekommen und da war tatsächlich eine Erstattung für den Betrag (den ich nie bezahlt habe) drauf, ebenfalls die 15€ sowie eine Erstattung von  Mahngebühren (die durchaus berechtigt waren, die standen in einem anderen Zusammenhang, ich lasse seit fünf Jahren kein Geld mehr von der Telekom abbuchen). Allerdings habe sie auch gleich wieder den offenen Betrag (den sie mir oben erstattet haben) unter die Rechnung gesetzt. 

Martin


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

> Bei mir gehts nur um 1,49€, aber mir gehts ums Prinzip



und was hast du nun für kosten gehabt? den anwalt wird dir die telekom wohl kaum bezahlen.

wenn ich das richtig erkenne, hast du jetzt kosten zu tragen, die die 1,49 euro um einiges übersteigen. ist das so?


----------



## technofreak (6 Juni 2004)

Anonymer Nörgler schrieb:
			
		

> und was hast du nun für kosten gehabt?



Wenn jeder so denken würde, gäbs dieses Forum nicht und das würden bestimmte Leute 
sicherlich erfreulich finden. Gehörst du auch dazu?

tf


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*Widerstand gegen den Dialer-Mißbrauch*

In der Tat ist jedem zu danken, der sich gegen die leider viel zu oft vorkommenden Dialer-Mißbräuche zur Wehr setzt.

Wenn das alle User in den letzten Jahren getan hätten, gäbe es das Problem wahrscheinlich schon nicht mehr.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Counselor (6 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> den anwalt wird dir die telekom wohl kaum bezahlen.


Diese Kosten trägt bei den meisten eine Rechtsschutzversicherung.


----------



## neward (6 Juni 2004)

Bevor sich jemand von Martins Fall abschrecken lässt und einfach bezahlt:
Ich hatte 4 Posten auf 2 Rechnungen + habe innerhalb der 8-Wochen-Widerspruchsfrist per einfachem, billigem Fax an die für mich zuständige Rechnungsstelle reklamiert:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> die folgenden 4 Telefonnummern habe ich nicht angewählt:
> 
> ...


Die Telekom hat zwar etwa drei Wochen gebraucht, dann aber anstandslos erstattet, natürlich auch ohne Anerkennung eines Rechtsanspruches.

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

*Rumänien*

Hat ausser mir noch jemand im letzten Monat häufige und manuell nicht getätigte Anrufe nach Rumänien auf seiner Telefonrechnung (bis zu genau 60 Minuten)? Was kann es damit auf sich haben ?
R.B.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Juni 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> 27.02.04 um 05:18:04 Uhr für 48 Sekunden:  006749990121



Zu der Nummer hab ich doch etwas  Aus meinem lieben ExDialer...  Vom netten Herrn RK, der auch den Inhalt fuer die Rufnummer 0900-90000928 anbietet. Daten wie folgt.

```
DP0Number=01033006749990121
DP0Price=186
DP0Decimals=2
DP0Currency=EUR
DP0PriceType=0
DP0CountryID=49
DP0UserName=1-%AID%[email protected]@prc
DP0Password=test
DP0ETPrice=1
DP0ETNumber=1
DP0ETAutodial=2
DP0ETLicense=1
DP0MaxOnlineTime=30
DP0MaxOnlinePrice=0
DP0OnlineShowPrice=0
DP0OnlineShowText=0
DP0URL=http://$ContentAnbieter:[email protected]$contenturl.com/dyx-pv/d-3B9DTV/i-I9DT/index1.html
DP0IEStartURL=
DP0IEStartURLDayDelay=0
DP0NoModemURL=http://go.$alturl.com/Logon.asp?PK=179braso&redirect=http://179braso.$alturl.com/DE/cabinen/Inde x.htm
DP0ETStatusWindow=3
DP0StatusWindowPos=4
DP0UninstallAfterDial=1
...
```


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Juni 2004)

*Kazaa Auslandsdialer*

Funktioniert eigentlich eine Einwahl nach 00243-421147 , Diego Garcia, noch, oder ist das durch T-Com gesperrt?

Dialer arbeitet auf Basis eines ActiveX Plugins einer SysWebSoft SRL, Monte Video, Uruguay. Wenn installiert, erfolgt sofortige Einwahl nach Anklicken von Eintreten. Wenn nicht installiert, muss IE mit Klick auf X geschlossen werden, sonst gibts Endlosschleife. Kann rechtlich ueberhaupt etwas gegen ein solches Angebot aus Urugay unternommen werden? Interessant ist uebrigens auch das Angebot von 0900Warner, das Einwaehlprogramm (hier also Internet Explorer) in Quarantaene zu nehmen. Sehr zu empfehlen!


@Mods: tausendladen.com ist uebrigens nicht die URL, d.h. muss nicht herausgenommen werden!


----------

